

Ask HN: Curebit for Non E-commerce Application? - peeln

I work in the health care industry where a lot of our business is done through referrals and recommendations. We offer kickbacks (which are legal in our field) like dinners, limo service, or cash to those that offer us quality leads. I guess what I'm asking is this: Is there a cure bit for kickbacks that are not just based on opt-in online registration.<p>Here's the scenario:<p>1. A referral source we typically use has someone that needs our services, that person's choice of who they use depends on our referrers (doctor, nurse, lawyer, receptionist)  recommendation.
2. A referrer then submits a lead via phone call, web, or txt (name,phone number, email).
3. Lead is verified (by our team) as a likely candidate (after phone or email contact is made). 
4. Once a certain number of verified leads is reached by that user, a monetary reward is presented. (2 leads = $50)
5. Milestones are reached once a certain number of leads are reached. (3 leads equals a $100, 10 leads equals 2 night resort stay).<p>System would still allow referrers (insert curebit style social reach) to recommend to others via social avenues like Facebook or twitter for example "Anyone want to make $100? I just did by referring people that need "insert service here" to http://t.co/qwerty<p>Would have a site through Facebook or client hosted where referrers could check in/set up on their status and payouts.<p>Is there a startup out there already that anyone knows of (If there is please let me know because they're not asking for my cash for some reason) or is this just my bad idea that I should have kept to myself when applying to ycombinator's new incubator for non-technical kiddies with big ideas?
======
MrClean73
Hi, yes there is. We've been actively developing a system that does much of
what you've mentioned (flexible referral structures, multi-level capable, link
or code based, full transparency for users, analytics), and more. The tool is
called Sticky Reverb. We're probably a month away from being in Beta...You can
find us at www.JustSticky.com . Feel free to contact me through the site.

Best, Andrew

